# Is this ready?



## Ngnj (Oct 1, 2021)

Just wondering if this is ready for harvest. Outdoor grow. I notice most of the trichomes are amber.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 1, 2021)

Ngnj said:


> Just wondering if this is ready for harvest. Outdoor grow. I notice most of the trichomes are amber.




how can you tell they are mostly amber , with a scope?

if yes , then chop away!..


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 1, 2021)

Yep is you are seeing mostly amber Chop chop
Make sure you are looking at the bud inside not the leaves sticking out.


----------



## Ngnj (Oct 1, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Yep is you are seeing mostly amber Chop chop
> Make sure you are looking at the bud inside not the leaves sticking out.


Thanks, I was looking at the brown things, which are probably not trichomes. If I enlarge the pic almost all of the many trichomes are still milky.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 1, 2021)

Cloudy with 20 or 30% amber is when i chop. Do not go by the Pistols.


----------

